# MTB-Treff Cloppenburg



## AlexanderK (20. Mai 2013)

Cloppenburger Radsportfreunde gesucht!!!


----------



## Andy1403 (23. Mai 2013)

Joo Moin moin komme aus der nähe von clp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rolf161277 (14. Juni 2013)

Moin, ich komme aus Friesoythe... Wir fahren in einer kleinen Gruppe an der Thüler Talsperre. MfG...Rolf


----------



## Andy1403 (14. Juni 2013)

Tach rolf ,

wann fahrt ihr denn so in der woche oder am wochenende ?
mfg andreas


----------



## rolf161277 (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo meistens am Wochenende. Fahren auch noch nicht lange dort. Was fährst du denn? Mehr Tour oder doch schon Richtung CC?


----------



## Andy1403 (17. Juni 2013)

ja also ich würd mal sagen beides gemischt je nach lust und laune ....
vielleicht könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren in meiner gegend gibt es nicht sooo viele mtb begeisterte ......

mfg andreas


----------



## jmschubert (22. Juni 2013)

Hi,
wohne ebenfalls in CLP und fahre häufiger Richtung Thülsfelder Talsperre und an den Alhorner Fischteichen; würde mich freuen mal eine gemeinsame Tour zu machen; MfG jmschubert


----------



## Andy1403 (22. Juni 2013)

Tach auch ,

hey Fischteiche ist ja auch mein Revier  man sollte sich doch wirklich mal treffen .

hab bei Facebook eine neue Gruppe gegründet bei interesse bitte gerne beitreten da kann man leicht den kontakt halten muss gestehen komm nicht jeden tag hier zum nachschaun auf´s board . 

der gruppen name ist : MTB Ahlhorn CLP und umzu


mfg Andreas


----------



## Barophobie (31. August 2014)

Moin,
wohne seit gestern in Cloppenburg und würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich einer kleinen Runde anschließen könnte.
Grüße 
Johannes


----------

